# remap advice on 2.2 5 speed 2007 boxer x250



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi has anyone had a 2.2 100bhp boxer with 5 speed box remapped if so by who and what difference did it make?
any advice be appreciated


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have no experience of a re mapped 2.2 100Bhp but its the same basic engine in the 2.2 Transit's which are between 110Bhp and 140 Bhp with a good amount of torque as well. So it should make a good difference. 

I am curious as I am thinking of getting our 3.0 done when funds permit.

Anyway if nowt else its a bump. 


Richard...


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have never seen a comment where remapping hasn't been a great success.
If you increase the power of any vehicle by 25 to 35% the difference must be considerable.
If you search the site for remapping there must be hundreds of posts.....good luck 

PS. My search returned 6,350 threads.......most may not cover your engine specifically but the overall results are all the same :wink:


----------

